# Apple TV 3



## Fantomas1999 (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'hésite a acheter un Apple TV car je n'aie pas très bien compris son utilité, j ai aussi fait qq recherches sur son Jailbreak, mais toute mes trouvailles son anciennes ( Mai 2013 ) et disent qu'il y aura "bientôt"  un Jailbreak, pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur l'utilité et le Jailbreak pseudo possible ? 

Merci d'avance !


Gérard Pierre


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Concernant l'utilité d'une apple TV : 
Elle permet d'accéder à son mac, si il est ouvert pour voir ses photos, écouter sa musique depuis un téléviseur. 
On peut choisir ses photos qui sont sur iCloud pour mettre un fond d'écran sur sa TV. les photos défilent selon les thèmes de l'ancien iDvd ou Keynote.
On peut écouter des radios du monde entier, regarder Youtube ou Viméo, ou encore envoyer l'image de son iphone sur la télé et d'un mac si il est récent.

Pour le moment le contenu est surtout US, mais l'offre de CanalPlay n'est pas trop mauvaise si tu veux (re)voir d'anciens films pour 10 euros par mois.

En ce qui concerne le JB, je ne l'ai pas fait sur la mienne donc...


----------



## samsand31 (17 Janvier 2014)

Pour moi c principalement pour la vod


----------

